# Pretty cool fish at the store today.



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My LFS had a couple of silver Arowana's today when I went in to get my new tetras. They were already a good 16"-18". Both of them came up to me with that "take me home" look. Sorry to say, I don't think they'd quite be comfortable living in a 10 gallon puddle. They were really something though, I'd never seen them that big at a store before. Were $100 apiece - OUCH. And that was the reduced price, they were $179 before.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i saw an arrowana at my LFS once too and i thought it was really awsome that they had that kind of fish. But i have for some strange reason arowanas are the only fish that really freak me out.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

hey, If I had a spare 240 gallon sitting around I'd definately get an arowana.

Check out aquabid, they are crazy-over priced. 

but every once in a while you'll find an awesome one. there was a true albino for only a grand.

lol, ICP seems to only post in threads mentioning arowanas, maybe he'll come out of his hole and post.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

only.........


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

ok the AB one wasnt a true albino.

but these are








these guys went for a pretty penny.










I think closer to 30,000.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

wow thats crazy.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

They had a 24" at my LFS, it wasn't for sale though, jsut a display. They had it in with a 18"redtailed catfish.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

i saw a massive 37" silver at mine. The price was around 40,000


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

wow that is 100% expensive........ well i live in malaysia.... its not as expensive here.. about RM100 for a young one... check your currency and change it.. you will find the price difference


----------



## fishfreek4life (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a client with a Silver one, and its a nice guy to look at. He has a 300 gallon tank in his fish room AKA his whole finished basement. This arowana is about 2 foot long and will eat anything. 
I really want one, but they are A) expensive B) will eat all my show fish C) need a tank I dont have a lot of space for.

I see them on my travels for $12 for a little one about 1.5''-2'' long. I have never inquired about them, as the finished product is too much for me at this moment.


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

micstarz said:


> i saw a massive 37" silver at mine. The price was around 40,000


HaHa I saw 40,000 and freaked out until I noticed your location. . . they've always got arowanas here usually smaller ones 8'' or so for about $30.00


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

lol haha I forgot to convert it and all that.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I would never spend £1000 on a fish, thats ridiculous! LOL, I mean i'd probably feel hesitant to spend.. £100. lol


----------



## boomersic (Feb 15, 2007)

i agree, but if you have the cash...why not?!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I almost bought an aro... just once. If I get a bigger tank, i'm definitely getting some type or another. A few lfs's get them in- about 20 dollars, but sadly most have egg sacs or part left.

If I ever get my aro... there's no way i'm letting it get drop-eye lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

seems that black aros come in with yolk sacs alot. its sad cause the survival rate when they still have the sac seems to be pretty low. very cool fish though. if i had a large predator tank, i would definatley make sure it was big enough for an aro.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

flamingo said:


> I almost bought an aro... just once. If I get a bigger tank, i'm definitely getting some type or another. A few lfs's get them in- about 20 dollars, but sadly most have egg sacs or part left.
> 
> If I ever get my aro... there's no way i'm letting it get drop-eye lol.


Drop eye in silvers is virtually impossible to avoid. Over-inbreeding of the species has caused this deformity to arise in most. Bad diet contributes, but mine has only eaten two feeders (the fatty food suspected of causing it) in its life (he has always eaten a variety of good, healthy carnivore foods) and has developed drop-eye in its right eye. Drop-eye doesnt occur much in blacks because they are so much harder to find and not inbred as much....jardinis as well, but they are becoming more frequently bred and the same problem is starting to pop up. 

Another theory also says that as aros swim through the tank, they look down with one eye, and outside the tank with the other as they swim in the opposite direction. It is said that this could be why they tend to develop it in one eye and that adding a floating distraction such as a ping-pong or wiffle ball can reverse or prevent it, but it doesnt explain why silvers are so prone to it. My bet is that the inbreeding theory is the best explanation for it, so if you get a silver you can probably expect a case of drop eye; as sad as it is.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Those sound cool. I have seen big fish at pet stores before but I don't remember what they are called.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, I really wanted a black to begin with but...

I can at least TRY to avoid it. Although a lot of them do get it,I think I can at least attempt to do something about it rather than feeding it the wrong foods or goldfish.


----------



## mugginns (Feb 1, 2007)

It is good that they are priced so high. Hopefully it keeps those that don't have the space to keep them from buying them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

i argree with muggins it stops people who think they just look cool


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

flamingo said:


> Well, I really wanted a black to begin with but...
> 
> I can at least TRY to avoid it. Although a lot of them do get it,I think I can at least attempt to do something about it rather than feeding it the wrong foods or goldfish.


Oh of course. I wasnt trying to imply that there's no use to try to avoid it by not feeding them correctly. By all means, the owners should do what they can to keep it from occuring.  I only meant that because of over inbreeding, it may come anyway.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You need at least a 240g tank for one.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

shev said:


>


Flavistic Jardini.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

my LFS always has the smaller ones, and sometimes some big ones that look well over two feet.

and iridescent sharks! both babies and adults. omg those can get huge (they are one of my fav. fish)


----------

